# ADA 30-C with 70W MH?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

This question is for a friend.

He has a ADA 30 tank which is ~7.5 gallons, give or tank.

I suggested that he hang a 70W MH pendant about 8-12" over the water's surface. He is using ADA AquaSoil, will have CO2 (at least DIY), and will be dosing ferts.

Anyone think this is an unmanageable amount of light if he plants heavily to start with and keeps on top of his CO2 & dosing?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't think I could recommend that much light over a 12" cube. It's _more_ than enough for a 60-P! 

DIY CO2 definiately would not cut it either...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

seems like the plants would grow like crazy, but so would algae!!!

hey roybot, do you mean DIY co2 would not cut it period or with the MH?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good way to make Gumbo.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> seems like the plants would grow like crazy, but so would algae!!!
> 
> hey roybot, do you mean DIY co2 would not cut it period or with the MH?


IMO, certainly not with MH lighting, you *might* be able to just get by otherwise...



Just my opinion, however -- not based on personal experience...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, its over 10wpg, lol, but the wpg rule dont apply with small tanks......


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Its not undoable.

My wife has a ADA 30-C reef tank. Its currently using an AquaMedic 70w pendant. During the day, we let the house get to about 82 degrees. With the pendant about 8" over the tank, tank temperatures get to 83.5 or so and this is in the summer in Los Angeles. She keeps a fan blowing over the top whenever the lights are on. During the winter, she has to run the heater to keep the tank around 77-78 or so. granted, this is a reef tank so the temps are a little higher than in most planted tanks but the point is that in the summer, the light only adds a couple degrees to the tank which can be compensated for.









Tank shot.









AquaMedic pendant.

Charlie


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

where did u purchase this fixture? it looks amazing and is a perfect fit!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If this "friend" happens to be our dearly beloved fish, then he also needs to take his normal summer ambient room temp into account. Your tanks will be up in the 90s with a MH, not to mention your room will probably get even hotter!

Fish, you'd better start selling enough of those lily pipes and save up for a chiller! Or maybe your own AC unit separate from the rest of the house... that might end up cheaper... LOL :icon_cool


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> If this "friend" happens to be our dearly beloved fish, then he also needs to take his normal summer ambient room temp into account. Your tanks will be up in the 90s with a MH, not to mention your room will probably get even hotter!
> 
> Fish, you'd better start selling enough of those lily pipes and save up for a chiller! Or maybe your own AC unit separate from the rest of the house... that might end up cheaper... LOL :icon_cool


I run my reef tanks with 150W+ MHs. None get above 90*F unless there's a freak heat wave. Those only last about 4 days max. And when they hit, a fan blowing across the surface controls the temperature well. And it's warmer here than where fishman lives.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

fine, its me, but anyway, the tank will be downstairs where its a lot cooler cuz a lot of the floor is tile, so it stays cool and does not insulate as much as carpet. i am also planning on harlequin shrimp (sulawesi) for my 30c, which take up to 87 degree water and up to 8.6 pH, which is perfect, cuz my tap is 9 and after filtering thru drinking pitcher it goes to 8. so its good


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fish's room is in the attic of his house, told me it's in the 90s a lot, and he's had a lot of problems with his tanks overheating. I think he finally got the temp on his 20L under control, but that's with T5 lighting... an MH fixture is going to put out a LOT more heat!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i am really considering that MH fixture. it would be my first MH fixture


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Its an aquamedic 70w. My wife bought it off of a local reefer. I hear they are not being made anymore so you might have a bit of a hard time finding one.

I think hellolights.com still has them in stock.

http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=548

They are great to deal with btw.

Another option might be a JBJ Viper if you're looking for something put together. There aren't too many choices for 70w halides. If you're willing to do a little DIY, you can probably piece together your own 70w halide pendant out of DIY parts:

Reflector:
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1400

Bracket:
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=42

Ballast:
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1376

Plus wiring, power cords, etc.

Charlie


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks man!!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I use the same Aqua Medic fixture over my 60-P. I've never really found the _heat_ to be an issue, but then again I live in the Northeast...
The ballast on this fixture is kind of loud as well.

Just wanted to reiterate my initial response to the post -- I don't think I could _recommend_ this setup for a 12" cube. It can certainly be done...

...but --
You will most certainly need pressurized CO2, and to keep right on top of dosing. This will have the potential to spiral out of control very, _very_ rapidly, ending up with, as Lauralee so eloquently and succinctly put it, "gumbo".

Again, just my 2¢ 

nice reef BTW!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, i am going to run 4 bottles of DIY co2 because i cannot afford a good pressurized system. are there any fixture that hang that you can recommend for me roybot?


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Notice how my wife's tank is sitting on a pedestal (its a actually a piece of butcher block.) What you do is buy a metal bracket and a small length of the thinnest EMT you can find. Use the bracket to attach the EMT to the butcher block. Bend the EMT so it sit up and over the tank the way the ADA Solar Arm sits. Then, take a small wooden box (or build one for yourself), stain to match the butcher block, install PC light(s) w/ reflectors for maximum efficiency, attach additional brackets to the top of the box and have it slide onto the arm. Now you have a stylish fixture that will put out however much light you configure it for.

I'd draw a picture but I'm too lazy.

Charlie


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

fishman9809 said:


> i am really considering that MH fixture. it would be my first MH fixture


Are you looking for a hanging and/or tank mount 20" 70w HQI with lunar lights and an 8000K bulb at a good price?

It looks like this picture.









According to Model No. 1059's specs, it comes with a hanging kit. http://current-usa.com/sunpod.html

The normal selling price is around $226 + shipping. http://www.aloha-aquariums.com/servlet/the-393/Current-USA-20-Inch/Detail

Here's one on Current-USA's ebay site. The starting bid is $129. _"This unit is a Class A Reconditioned Product sold directly from Current-USA, Inc. Class A products are new units but may have had damaged lamps or end panels, usually from shipping. All components that may have been broken will have been replaced with new or like new components."_ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280252106842

Here's an 8000K 70w HQI bulb for $22.50 + shipping: http://www.bulbmaninc.net/store/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi?pg=prod&ref=HQI-DE70NDX PROLUME

OMNILUX HQI-TS 70W R7s 6000h 8000K,OMNILUX HQI-TS 70W R7s 6000h 8000K


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

CRI 85 is actually 3500K color temp... Not so good...
That guys store (Bulb Man) is right around the corner from my office!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> CRI 85 is actually 3500K color temp... Not so good...
> That guys store (Bulb Man) is right around the corner from my office!


I don't belive CRI and color temperature directly correlate.

http://www.fullspectrumsolutions.com/cri_explained.htm


----------



## biowerks (Aug 6, 2008)

if you mount a fan blowing at the waters surface it will reduce the heat a ton even a small computer fan will help alot. I have always used metal halides over every single tank that I have. they are great and I even had that same fixture 12" over a 2.5 gallon reef with a small fan blowing on the water and it never got above 80 and I keep my house around 75.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ive seen a reefer with a 250 watt MH over his 2.5 gallon nano reef!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

roybot73 said:


> CRI 85 is actually 3500K color temp... Not so good...
> That guys store (Bulb Man) is right around the corner from my office!


Here is a little more info about CRI. 

The GE 9325K 55w PC has a CRI of 67. http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

The following is from http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm:
"The Color Rendering Index (CRI) for all 5500K bulbs is 91-92. That's "excellent" in CRI talk. All other bulbs in the 6700K to 10000K range have a good CRI in the low 80's. A common Cool White fluorescent bulb usually has a CRI in the low 70's. That's considered "fair." CRI's below 70 are considered "poor." Note that CRI is irrelevant for marine setups when the aim is to simulate the appearance under many feet of water rather than to simulate the appearance of colors under full spectrum light. Blue actinic bulbs used on marine setups usually have a CRI in the 20's or 30's.

The difference between CRI 92 and CRI 84, for instance, doesn't mean that all colors are rendered with 8% less accuracy with CRI 84. It only means that certain colors that depend on the wavelengths that the CRI 84 bulb is lowest in will be rendered somewhat less accurately. It is likely that the CRI 84 bulb will supply all the wavelengths necessary to render all colors you are interested in very well. That's why a CRI in the 80's is considered "good." "


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, I guess I stand corrected! Maybe I'll pop in to the store after work and check one out and chat with "The Bulb Man" himself


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Ive seen a reefer with a 250 watt MH over his 2.5 gallon nano reef!


phhhfft..... 100wpg... thats nothin' :hihi:


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

You can build a 70w HQI for about 80 bucks or so.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/39586-70-diy-70w-hqi-metal-halide.html

I went with the WGNlite bulb.

http://www.watergrass.net/en/equipment.php

I am also planning on putting this over my 7-8g tank, but I have to build a hanger from a conduit pipe first.


----------

